# Sophie Dervaux' first CD



## Enthalpy (Apr 15, 2020)

The famous *bassoonist, Sophie Dervaux*, has recorded her first *CD called "Impressions"*, together with the pianist Selim Mazari, and it's been available since 16 April 2021.

I've just received my copy, and wooooooow, ze soond! I like the pieces too.

The cheapest sellers I found in Germany are Amazon.de and JPC. Cheap too, and with audio samples: Amazon.com

Hear some pieces there:
Après un rêve
Saint-Saëns' sonata, II

Enjoy!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

New Releases.......................


----------



## Jokke (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I will explore on spotify...


----------



## MrMeatScience (Feb 15, 2015)

I was really taken with her interpretation of the Saint-Saens, which is one of my favourite pieces to play as a bassoonist. She gets a real delicacy and sweetness of sound where it's needed, especially in the first movement, and it's really well-balanced with the piano, probably more so than the other recordings I've heard.


----------



## Enthalpy (Apr 15, 2020)

*Second CD by Sophie Dervaux*. Hear in online there
bBlGEbK_mm4&list=OLAK5uy_mYj-ya1a97x3dyK0EnNGZhLGdoiAbiouw
with her perfect bassoon sound as always.

Those who like Mozart, Hummel and Vanhal will be delighted.


----------

